
Github-Integrated fluxflex Aims At Making Cloud Hosting Easier And Cheaper - antr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/17/github-integrated-fluxflex-aims-at-making-cloud-hosting-easier-and-cheaper/
======
btnpushnmunky
I just tried installing a Django site from their "shared" apps as well as
importing a Github repo of my own. Both builds failed and I can't find why in
their logs.

~~~
keikubo
Hi. I'm the founder of fluxflex. I'm sorry for the inconvenience, but we got
an error for installing applications several hours ago. It was already fixed
and currently the service works well.

------
handrake
I tried various apps from their pre-configured list, but nothing works yet.
Disappointing so far.

------
dublinclontarf
Seems very easy to use, anyone else got experience with it?

------
ddorian43
tried a wp install, looked good but hadn't clean urls (rewrite) active, looks
good but they need to explain better the processed time

